# GOTM April 2008 - b3n's Custom RG7 Clone



## noodles (Apr 2, 2008)

*April 2008 Guitar of the Month: b3n's Custom RG7 Clone*

Congrats to *b3n* for winning April's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are pictures of this gorgeous guitar, custom ordered to his exact specifications:























*Quick specs:*


Mahogany body
Flame maple top
Maple neck with matching flame maple headstock
Ebony fretboard
Lo-Pro Edge 7
Dimarzio Evo 7 bridge and Blaze neck pickups
Volume and tone knobs with push/pull coil splits
3-way switch for bridge/both/neck pups

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for March!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## amonb (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Apr 2, 2008)

Am I missing something here?

WHO won?

EDIT: post fixxed!


----------



## Groff (Apr 2, 2008)

That was a tight race!

He was in last place until the last week or so.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Apr 2, 2008)

\M/


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## noodles (Apr 2, 2008)

This is why I hate Webshots. Horrible fucking website.


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> This is why I hate Webshots. Horrible fucking website.



It works if you manually copy the url and/or reload the page after clicking the link.

In any case, imageshack.us


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 2, 2008)

congrads dude!


----------



## noodles (Apr 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> Fixed.



Yeah, you did what I was going to get around to doing later.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 2, 2008)

Someone knows the final results of the poll? That was a close one.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 2, 2008)

a worthy winner


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrat's to b3n.


----------



## noodles (Apr 2, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Someone knows the final results of the poll? That was a close one.



62 for the UV, 65 for the RG, and 56 for the Schecter. Very, very close.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Noodles.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 3, 2008)

i voted this.

congrats!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats, b3n!


----------



## Pablo (Apr 3, 2008)

Some months, there really ought to be more than one winner - all three guitars are amazing... With that said, I _did_ vote for b3n's green beast - got to love a green guitar!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Hexer (Apr 4, 2008)

gorgeous guitar, congrats!!!


----------



## turmoil (Apr 4, 2008)

such a close race. seriously, all three guitars were incredible!

gotta love that flame maple in green!!


----------



## p0ke (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats dude! I voted for your guitar too


----------



## b3n (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey awesome. Thanks everyone!

Looking forward to hearing the tunes too


----------



## Hexer (Apr 7, 2008)

b3n said:


> Looking forward to hearing the tunes too



ME TOO!!! *winks in Chris's direction*


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 10, 2008)

This guitar is the definition of class


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 2, 2009)

pics are gone now btw


----------

